# Rotisserie drier for baits



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Based on suggestions on this forum I made my own rotisserie rack. I could have done it cheaper, but I took the quick easy way. I bought a rotisserie set at home depot for $50, put it on 2x4 bases, turned the rotisserie forks backwards and made plywood wheels, put eye hooks on the wheels, and then attached springs from ace hardware. The picture shows two of my heavy jigging baits being dried. I think that it will easily handle 4 lighter baits, but I didn't push it with any more than 2 of the 7 ounce baits. I thought that that picture might help others like myself that are just getting started.

Travis


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks! I'm experimenting with mine at home.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

When you build a wheel, you've crossed the line of the addiction.

You can't turn back anymore.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Great looking Rig man.


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that I crossed the line of no return when I used my past two years of Christmas gifts on a jig saw, drill press, bench sander, and other misc. woodworking tools that I didn't have. You're right, there's no turning back. I'm moving forward at 4 to 5 rpm now.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Next will be one of our high air flow paint booths for the basement.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Eyesman, RS and I already had that discussion, and are ready for any plans/designs you all can contribute!

Eric


----------

